# RecipeDB - Vienna / Amarillo SMASH



## questionablebrewing (27/7/12)

Vienna / Amarillo SMASH  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Came out clear , easy to drink , not too much bitterness , slight aroma (no chiller yet )Had 60g amarillo to use up so 30g FWH and 30g into the no chill cubeMash at 66 , OG 1.059, 1.012, 6.18%US-05 at 18 for 14 days , 0 for 14 days33 IBU   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg Weyermann Vienna       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    30 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 29.3 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.53%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## alfadog (27/7/12)

I just did a vienna/ northern brewer SMASH and it turned out great, I am sure that the amarillo would work just as well


----------



## questionablebrewing (27/7/12)

alfadog said:


> I just did a vienna/ northern brewer SMASH and it turned out great, I am sure that the amarillo would work just as well




Sounds great, must admit had to look up northern brewer hops as i had not heard of them, but they sound good to me.

Only just getting into All Grain using BIAB after a few years off and was just using tins before then.


----------



## Weizguy (27/7/12)

I was thinking this was a Vienna lager with Amarillo.
That might be tasty. Hmmm, project beer 4 me?


----------



## questionablebrewing (27/7/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I was thinking this was a Vienna lager with Amarillo.
> That might be tasty. Hmmm, project beer 4 me?



Had US-05 on hand so went with an ale , comes out fairly clean with US-05 but i was thinking next time it might good as a lager


----------

